# Chihauhuas and Boston Terriers?



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay so I really hope that someday [in like 3 years] that I will get a Boston Terrier.
So the thing is, do you think Chis would get along with them?
Especially since Twiggy will be three years old by then.
Is it easy for chihuahuas to except new pets?
I'm only asking because I've heard that they don't get along with many other types of dogs, especially when they weren't around them as a puppy.
Is this just some huge steriotype?

Thanks in advance:]


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

In my opinion it's a stereotype but at the same time chi's do love to be around other chi's. I really think it depends on the chi and their behavior. 

I would LOVE to get a female Boston Terrier, I love those doggies. :love5:


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

It deoends on the dog my chis love everything


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay thank you guys:]


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

My best girlfriend has a four year old boston terrier whom JoJo has many play dates with. They seem to play really well together. Nova, the boston terrier, is very wild though!! I don't let them play out in the yard though because Nova chases JoJo and runs the poor little guy over!


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Too cute! I love Bostons. I thought about getting one for a long time, but ultimately decided I wanted a chihuahua because they're slightly less hyper, more of a lap dog, and easier to take with me places. I love Bostons though!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Boston terriers are one of my favorite breeds. I've had many of them. One thing is for sure, they are really bold, vigorous and active dogs. Depending on the temperament of your Chi, it might be more or less difficult for it to adjust. Even a 5-10 pound Boston can be considered a bully and be hard to tolerate from other more quiet dogs. My current Chi met with a Boston terrier and it was a disaster. The Boston was playing so rough it was just terrorizing my Chi who didn't even have the time to react or run anywhere. You'll have to judge depending on your dog's temperament.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

It definitely depends on the dogs.  My boyfriend's family has a boston terrier and he and Deedlit got along great, they would stay together all day without incident and play. Cosette on the other hand hates him and gets scared when he tries to play with her. They are very playful and can be rough unintentionally so you do have to be careful if you have a very small chi, I wouldn't feel safe leaving him alone with Cosette just because she would be very easy to hurt.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm new to chis too, but I've always had dogs. I would think that if you socialize your baby now, she'll be able to get along with most any dog later. When you get a new pup, I would try and get one that isn't very dominant so your existing baby won't feel invaded. Since he/she will probably be a pup, it will be easier for your chi to establish who's the boss. She may even feel maternal. After all Caesar has chis with pits and rotties.


----------

